# 300.13(B) dispute



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Below is a representation of a MWBC. Violation?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Below is a representation of a MWBC. Violation?


Pushing the envelope but not a violation in my opinion.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Pushing the envelope


One of the things I enjoy most about my job.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Seen the same thing done with 2 stranded wires in a fork crimp. In that case it might've been a listing problem with the crimp, but no MWBC violation.

-John


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

> 300.13(B) *Device Removal.* In multiwire branch circuits, the
> continuity of a grounded conductor shall not depend on
> device connections such as lampholders, receptacles, and
> so forth, where the removal of such devices would interrupt
> the continuity.



Walking the tight rope but not a violation.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Removing the device does not break the grounded conductor connection. No violation.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The American Electricians HB does not show that termination, which is about as close to _violation_ville as i can possibly conjure up ~CS~


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> The American Electricians HB does not show that termination, which is about as close to _violation_ville as i can possibly conjure up ~CS~


 What's the difference between a 3/4 wrap that's cut on one end and a 3/4 wrap that isn't?

Unless the conductor breaks under the device screw, I really don't see the issue.

-John


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Big John said:


> What's the difference between a 3/4 wrap that's cut on one end and a 3/4 wrap that isn't?
> 
> Unless the conductor breaks under the device screw, I really don't see the issue.
> 
> -John


i suppose because the terminal tightens down clockwise towards it's 'end' John, it does not forward an explaination.....~CS~


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Big John said:


> Unless the conductor breaks under the device screw, I really don't see the issue.


Interesting thought. Here is how the discussion between the EI and myself went down.

EI: Can't do that.

Me: I can pick my nose and twist tools at the same time, whats the problem?

EI: No, I mean you have to pig tail the neutral.

Me: Look, a puppy! (that doesn't work)

EI: Neutral of MWBC can't be dependent on the device.

Me: Its not, look, unbroken.

EI: What if someone tightens down the device termination enough to brake the neutral.

Me thinking: The device screw will strip out before that happens.

Me: Look, a puppy! (fails again)

EI: What if some has to cut that to get it out from underneath the screw?

Me thinking: Unqualified.

Me: You hungry? Heather made some killer sliders. (working at a kick ass bar and grill)

Long story long, EI passed me, yet had the same thought as Big John, just found it quite interesting to be questioned on something I do often.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would rather see that termination then the use of a wirenut.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I would rather see that termination then the use of a wirenut.


On the same page here brother. Been doing this for years without question until...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Chris Kennedy said:


> ...Long story long, EI passed me, yet had the same thought as Big John....


 To be sure, I don't believe it will break when properly installed, just saying that's the only possible mode of failure I see.

-John


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I would rather see that termination then the use of a wirenut.


I'd prefer to see it soldered and wrapped with 4 miles worth of friction tape. :blink:


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I love the way they what if us. What if someone cuts it? What if someone removes the wirenut to remove the recp. We need to stop protecting the stupid already. I had one what if someone washes his boat in the garage and plugs into the garage door opener recp. and it's not GFI protected? My answer was really that's the best you could do? Now I have a good relationship with this EI so it was ok to mess with him.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

What if the water level in the skimmer is too low?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I think its just fine, it is not dependent on the device. There are a lot of what ifs. What if there is a gang war in your front lawn, they shoot and miss then hit the neutral in the blue box? Better use rigid and cast metal boxes.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

What. Is this spam


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Geez, you people are blind.


_There's no box, no grounding conductor, and no ¼" of sheath!_



:laughing:


----------

